# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  110 فائدة من كتاب (إيقاظ أولي الهمم العالية إلى إغتنام الأيام الخالية) لـ عبد العزيز محمد السلمان

## محمد عبد الأعلى

110 فائدة من كتاب (إيقاظ أولي الهمم العالية إلى إغتنام الأيام الخالية) لـ عبد العزيز محمد السلمان


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


1 - ومن أعظم الناس مصيبة من لم يكن عقل ولا حكمة، ولا له في الأدب رغبة.


2 - الحكمة كالجواهر في الصدف في قعور البحار، فلا تنال إلا بالغواصين الحذاق.


3 - يا هذا الدنيا وراءك والآخرة أمامك والطلب لما وراءك هزيمة، إنما يعجب بالدنيا من لا فهم له الدنيا كأضغاث أحلام تسر النائم.
لعب خيال يحسبها الطفل حقيقة، فأما العاقل فيفهمها


4 - قال بعض العلماء: إذا ظفر إبليس من ابن آدم بثلاث لم يطلبه بغيرهن: إذا أعجب بنفسه، واستكثر عمله، ونسي ذنوبه.


5 - حب الدنيا يورث الضغائن والعداوات ويزرع الأحقاد ويكمن الشر ويمنع البر ويسبب العقوق وقطيعة الرحم والظلم.


6 - طالب الدنيا قصير العمر كثير الفكر فيما يضر ولا ينفع.


7 - لكل شيء آفة وآفة العمل العجب، لا ترائي الناس بما يعلم الله منك غيره.
ولا تعجبن بما تعمل وإن كثر، فإنك لا تدري أيقبل الله منك أم لا؟ 


8 - خلق الله تعالى القلوب مساكن للذكر، فصارت مساكن للشهوات.


10 - الشهوات مفسدة للقلوب، وتلف للأموال، وإخلاق للوجوه، ولا يمحو الشهوات من القلوب إلا خوف مزعج أو شوق مقلق.

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

11 - لما حضرت عامر بن قيس الوفاة بكى، وقال: إني لم أبك جزعا من الموت ولا حرصا على الدنيا؛ ولكن أبكي على عدم قضاء وطري من طاعة ربي وقيام الليل في أيام الشتاء.


12 - والورع ملاك الدين وآفة الدين الطمع.


13 - أهم ما في الزهد والورع، الزهد في الحرام، والورع عن الشبهات، وحسن الأدب مع الله.


14 - قال بعضهم: عجبا لمن لا يهتم بمؤنة الشتا حتى يقوى البرد، ولا بمؤنة الصيف حتى يشتد الحر، ومن هذه صفته في أمور الدنيا [فهو في الآخرة أعمى وأضل سبيلا]


15 - مفاوز الدنيا تقطع بالأقدام، ومفاوز الآخرة تقطع بالقلوب.


16 - قال يحيى بن معاذ: عمل كالسراب، وقلب من التقوى خراب، وذنوب بعدد الرمل والتراب، ثم تطمع في الكواعب الأتراب.


17 - أخوك من عرفك العيوب، وصديقك من حذرك من الذنوب، وعلى قدر خوفك من الله يهابك الخلق وعلى قدر حبك لله يحبك الخلق، وعلى قدر شغلك بالله يشتغل الخلق بأمرك.


18 - لا تطلب سرعة العمل واطلب حسنه وجودته، قال الله تبارك وتعالى: {ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا}


19 - مثل نفسك في زاوية من زوايا جهنم وأنت تبكي أبدا وأبوابها مغلقة وسقوفها مطبقة وهي سوداء مظلة.
لا رفيق تأنس به ولا صديق تشكو إليه ولا نوم يريح ولا نفس ولا طعام إلا الزقوم ولا شراب إلا الحميم.


20 - قال بعضهم: من غض بصره عن المحارم وأمسك نفسه عن الشهوات وعمر باطنه بدوام المراقبة وظاهره باتباع السنة وعود نفسه أكل الحلال لم تخط له فراسة.

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

21 - مما يلين القلوب القاسية زيارة القبور.
وعظتك أجداث وهن صموت
وأصحابها تحت التراب خفوت


22 - قال مالك بن دينار: عجبا لمن يعلم أن الموت مصيره والقبر مورده، كيف تقر بالدنيا عينه، وكيف يطيب فيها عيشه، ثم يبكي حتى يسقط مغشيا عليه.


23 - لم ينل المطيعون ما نالوا من حلول الجنان ورضا الرحمن إلا بتعب الأبدان لله والقيام لله بحقه في المنشط والمكره.


24 - قال بعض العلماء: الأشياء المقتضية لسوء الخاتمة والعياذ بالله أربعة:
التهاون بالصلاة، وشرب الخمر، وعقوق الوالدين، وإيذاء المسلمين، وزاد بعضهم النظر إلى الأحداث.


25 - الأيام ثلاثة: فأمس حكيم مؤدب ترك حكمته وأبقاها عليك، واليوم صديق مودع كان عنك طويل الغيبة حتى أتاك ولم تأته وهو عنك سريع الفراق، وغدا لا تدري أتكون من أهله أو لا تكون.


26 - [إن الجنة لا تنال إلا بالعمل، اخلطوا الرغبة بالرهبة، ودموا على صالح الأعمال، والقوا الله بقلوب سليمة وأعمال صادقة من خاف أدلج]


27 - تسعة لا يفارقهم الحزن ولا الكآبة: الحقود، والحسود، وجديد عهد بغناه، وغني يخشى الفقر، وفقير مديون، وطالب رتبة يقصر عنها قدره، وجليس أهل العلم وليس منهم، والمسجون، ومن يطلب بثأر.


28 - الدنيا كالمرأة الفاجرة لا تثبت مع زوج.


29 - قال أبو حازم: يسير الدنيا يشغل عن كثير الآخرة،


30 - قال بعضهم يوصي ابنه: إنه من قنع بما قسم الله له استغنى، ومن داخل السفهاء حقر، ومن خالط العلماء وقر.

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

*

31 - قال يحيى بن معاذ: من أعظم الاغترار عندي التمادي في الذنوب على رجاء العفو من غير ندامة، وتوقع القرب من الله تعالى بغير طاعة.


32 - عن سعيد بن جبير قال:
[إن الخشية أن تخشى الله حتى تحول خشيته بينك وبين معصيتك فتلك الخشية والذكر طاعة الله، فمن أطاع الله فقد ذكره ومن لم يطعه فليس بذاكر وإن أكثر التسبيح وتلاوة القرآن]! 


33 - هذا الطائر إذا علم أن الأنثى قد حملت أخذ ينقل العيدان لبناء العش قبل الوضع أفتراك ما علمت قرب رحيلك إلى القبر المظلم الذي ستنفرد فيه وحدك ويسد عليك فيه باللبن والطين. فهلا عملت لك فراش تقوى، قال الله جل وعلا وتقدس: [ومن عمل صالحا فلأنفسهم يمهدون]


34 - كان عامر بن قيس يقول: ما رأيت مثل الجنة نام طالبها، وما رأيت مثل النار نام هاربها


35 - اكسب لنفسك خيرا لا تخرج عنك الليالي والأيام عطلا


36 - قال زين العابدين: الرضا بالقضاء أرفع درجات اليقين.


37 - قال الحسن البصري:
لما أهبط آدم أوحى الله إليه أربع فيهن جماع الأمر لك ولولدك من بعدك.
أما واحدة: فلي.
وأما الثانية: فلك.
وأما الثالثة: فبيني وبينك.
وأما الرابعة: فبينك وبين الناس.
أما التي لي فتعبدني ولا تشرك بي شيئا.
وأما التي لك فعملك أجزيكه أفقر ما تكون إليه.
وأما التي بيني وبينك فعليك الدعاء وعلي الإجابة.
وأما التي بينك وبين الناس فتصاحبهم بما تحب أن يصاحبوك به.


38 - وقال عامر بن عبد قيس: أربع آيات في كتاب الله إذا ذكرتهن لا أبالي على ما أصبحت أو أمسيت:
1 -] ما يفتح الله للناس من رحمة فلا ممسك لها وما يمسك فلا مرسل له من بعده [.
2 -] وإن يمسسك الله بضر فلا كاشف له إلا هو [.
3 -] سيجعل الله بعد عسر يسرا [.
4 -] وما من دابة في الأرض إلا على الله رزقها [.


39 - قال إبراهيم الخواص: دواء القلب في خمسة أشياء:
[قراءة القرآن بالتدبر، وخلاء البطن، وقيام الليل، والتضرع عند السحر، ومجالسة الصالحين]


40 - من لم يعرف قدر النعم، سلبها من حيث لا يعلم.
ما خلع الله على عبد خلعة أحسن ولا أشرف من العقل ولا قلده قلادة أجمل من العلم ولا زينة بزينة أفضل من الحلم وكمال ذلك التقوى.

*

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

41 - قيل للقمان الحكيم: ما بلغ بك ما نرى (يريدون الفضل)، قال: صدق الحديث، وأداء الأمانة، وترك ما لا يعني.


42 - رأى رجل حاتم الأصم واقفا يعظ الناس، فقال: يا حاتم، أراك تعظ الناس أفتحسن أن تصلي؟ 
قال: نعم
قال: كيف تصلي؟
قال: أقوم بالأمر، وأمشي بالسكينة، و أدخل بالهيبة، وأكبر بالعظمة، واقرأ بالترتيل، واجلس للتشهد بالتمام وأسلم على السنة، وأسلمها إلى ربي، وأحفظها أيام حياتي، وأرجع باللوم على نفسي، وأخاف أن لا تقبل مني، وأرجو أن تقبل مني، وأنا بين الرجا والخوف، واشكر من علمني وأعلم من سألني وأحمد ربي إذ هداني.


43 - قال عبدالملك بن أبجر: ما من الناس إلا مبتلى بعافية لينظر كيف شكره أو مبتلى ببلية لينظر كيف صبره.


44 - قال ابن الجوزي: إن الذنوب تغطي على القلوب، فإذا أظلمت مرآة القلب لم يبن فيها وجه الهدى، ومن علم ضرر الذنب استشعر الندم.


45 - وكن لله تعالى في سرك كما أنت له في علانيتك.


46 - إذا تكلمت فلا تكثر التصويت، ترفع ولا صوتك؛ لأنه يدل على قلة العقل، قال الله تعالى: [إن الذين ينادونك من وراء الحجرات أكثرهم لا يعقلون]


47 - اتخذ لنفسك وردا خلف الصلوات تقرأ فيه القرآن، وتذكر الله تعالى وتحمده وتشكره، واتخذ أياما معدودة من كل شهر تصوم فيها، ليقتدي بك غيرك.
ولا تطمئن إلى دنياك وإلى ما أنت فيه، فإن الله سائلك عن جميع ذلك.


48 - كن ذا همة فإن من ضعفت همته ضعفت منزلته، وإذا مشيت مع الطريق فلا تتلفت يمينا ولا شمالا، بل داوم النظر في الأرض، قلت: إلا لضرورة أو حاجة.


49 - وصايا جعفر الصادق 
- يا بني، إنه من قنع بما قسم الله له استغنى ومن مد عينه إلى ما في يد غيره مات فقيرا، ومن لم يرض بما قسم الله عز وجل له اتهم الله تعالى في قضائه.
- ومن استصغر زلة نفسه استعظم زلة غيره، ومن استصغر زلة غيره استعظم زلة نفسه،
- يا بني، من كشف حجاب غيره انكشفت عورات بيته، ومن سل سيف البغي قتل به.


- ومن احتفر لأخيه بئرا سقط فيها، ومن داخل السفهاء حقر، ومن خالط العلماء وقر، ومن دخل مداخل السوء أتهم.
- يا بني، قل الحق لك وعليك، وإياك والنميمة فإنها تزرع الشحناء في قلوب الرجال، يا بني، إذا طلبت الجود فعليك بمعادنه.


50 - قال الحسن البصري في قول الله جل وعلا: [فإذا طعمتم فانتشروا] نزلت في الثقلاء.

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

*

51 - من أحب أن يكون للأنبياء وارثا، وفي مزارعهم حارثا فليتعلم العلم النافع.


52 - من أحب أن يعلم ما نصيبه من عناية الله فلينظر ما نصيبه من الفقه في دين الله ففي الحديث: «من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين»


53 - من أحب أن لا ينقطع عمله بعد موته فلينشر العلم بالتدوين والتعليم.


54 - من سأل عن طريق تبلغه الجنة، فليمش إلى مجالس العلم، ففي الحديث: «من سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علما سلك الله به طريقا إلى الجنة».


55 - قال عمر بن الخطاب: من حدث بحديث فعمل به فله أجر مثل ذلك العمل.


56 - قال الحسن البصري: لولا الله ثم العلماء لصار الناس أمثال البهائم.


57 - المعصية إلى الغافل عن ذكر الله أسرع من انحدار الصخرة إلى المكان النازل.


58 - حب الدنيا إذا تمكن من القلب ولو كان عابدا فبدنه مشتغل بالعبادة وقلبه في أودية الدنيا فتراه طول عمره يتقرب إلى الله بظواهره ويبعد عنه بقلبه.


59 - القرآن يدلنا على المتاجر الرابحة ونحن متأخرون، ويزهدنا في الدنيا الفانية ونحن فيها راغبون.


60 - لن تجد طعم العافية حتى تكون على طاعة مقيما، ولذكر الله مديما، فعالج مرض المخالفة بالتوبة، ومرض الغفلة بالإنابة والرجوع إلى الله.


*

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

*61 - قال بعض العلماء: تأملت التحاسد بين العلماء، فرأيت منشأة من حب الدنيا، فإن علماء الآخرة، يتوادون ولا يتحاسدون. 


62 - كان أبو الدرداء يدعو كل ليلة لجماعة من إخوانه.
وقال الإمام أحمد لولد الشافعي: أبوك من الستة الذين أدعو لهم كل ليلة وقت السحر.


63 - العلم النافع، إنما العلم النافع فهم الأصول، ومعرفة المعبود.


64 - النظر في سيرة الرسول وسير صحابته والتأدب بآدابهم وفهم ما نقل عنهم هذا هو العلم النافع الذي يدع أعظم العلماء عند نفسه أحقر من أجهل الجهال. 


65 - من أحب تصفية الأحوال، فليجتهد في تصفية الأعمال.
قال الله عز وجل:] وأن لو استقاموا على الطريقة لأسقيناهم ماء غدقا [ة.


66 - تصور عظم ثواب السابقين الكاملين وأنت ناقص
والمجتهدين وأنت متكاسل
واجعل نصب عينيك 
قوله تعالى: [يوم ينظر المرء ما قدمت يداه]


67 - إذا وقعت في محنة يصعب الخلاص منها، فليس لك إلا الدعاء واللجوء إلى الله، بعد أن تقدم التوبة من الذنوب، فإن الزلل يوجب العقوبة، قال الله جل وعلا:] وما أصابكم من مصيبة فبما كسبت أيديكم [.


68 - علي بن أبي طالب قال: من علم الرجل أن يقول لما لا يعلم: الله أعلم؛ 


69 - قال سفيان: من فتنة الرجل إذا كان فقيها أن يكون الكلام أحب إليه من السكوت


70 - قال ابن عيينة "أجسر الناس على الفتيا أقلهم علما،

*

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

*
71 - قال سحنون: أشقى الناس من باع آخرته بدنيا غيره.


72 - بذكر الله تحيا القلوب من موت غفلتها


73 - كان شريك بن عبدالله القاضي الكوفي لا يجلس للحكم بين الناس حتى يتغدى، ثم يخرج ورقة فينظر قبل أن يحكم بين الناس، ثم يأمر بتقديم الخصومة إليه، فحرس بعض أصحابه على قراءة ما في تلك الورقة التي يقرؤها قبل الحكم بين الناس، فإذا فيها : «يا شريك بن عبدالله، اذكر الصراط وحدته، يا شريك، اذكر الموقف بين يد الله عز وجل».
تأمل يا أخي، هل يوجد في زمننا أمثال هؤلاء!


74 - لذاتها مثل لمعان البرق
ومصيبتها واسعة الخرق
سوت عواقبها بين سلطان الغرب والشرق
فما نجا منها ذو عدد
ولا سلم فيها صاحب عدد
مزقت الكل بكف البدد 
ثم ولت فما الوت على أحد.


75 - كل العافية في الذكر والطاعة، وكل البلاء في الغفلة والمخالفة، وكل الشفاء في الإنابة والتوبة


76 - قال بعض السلف: ربما مثل لي رأسي بين جبلين من نار وربما رأيتني أهوى فيها حتى أبلغ قعرها فكيف تهنا الدنيا من كانت هذه صفته


77 - كان عمر ربما توقد له النار ثم يدني يديه منها، ثم يقول: يا ابن الخطاب، هل لك على هذا صبر!


78 - قال إبراهيم التيمي: مثلت نفسي في النار آكل من زقومها، وأشرب من صديدها وأعالج سلاسلها وأغلالها.
فقلت لنفسي: أي شيء تريدين، قالت: أريد أن أرد إلى الدنيا فأعمل صالحا، قال: فقلت: أنت في الأمنية فاعملي.


79 - الصلاة أكبر عون للعبد على مصالح دينه ودنياه، قال الله تعالى: [واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة].


80 - قطاع الطريق على أرباب السلوك أربعة:
مبتدع يزيغك عن سنة رسول الله
وفاسق يجرؤك على معاصي الله
غافل ينسيك صحبة ذكر الله
وكافر يصدك عن دين الإسلام.


*

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

*81 - قال مالك بن دينار: إن العالم إذا لم يعمل بعلمه تزل موعظته من القلوب كما يزل القطر عن الصفاة.


82 - قال العلماء - رحمهم الله -: أمهات المعاملة: التوبة، والعبودية، والزهد، والاستقامة، تمام هذه الأربع بأربعة: إقلال الطعام، وإقلال الكلام إلا بذكر الله وما ولاه، وإقلال النوم؛ لأن الأعمال تنقطع به، والعزلة عن الناس إلا لما لابد منه؛ فإنه أصون لدينه وعرضه.


83 - الأفضل في أوقات السحر الاشتغال بقراءة القرآن والصلاة والاستغفار.
وفي وقت الأذان إجابة المؤذن والدعاء.
وفي وقت الصلوات الخمس الاستعداد لها والجد والاجتهاد والحرص على طرد الأفكار الصادة عن تأمل معاني الآيات والتسبيح.


84 -
لقاء الناس ليس يفيد شيئا 
سوى الهذيان من قيل وقال
فأقلل من لقاء الناس إلا 
لأخذ العلم أو إصلاح حال


85 - قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:
مفسدات القلب خمسة: الخلطة والتمني، والتعلق غير الله، والشبع، والنوم.


86 - كل علم صحبة عمل يرضي الله فهو منة وإلا فهو حجة.
كل قوة ظاهرة وباطنة صحبها تنفيذ لمرضات الله وأوامره، فهي منة وإلا فهي حجة.
وكل ما اقترن به إنفاق في سبيل الله وطاعته لا لطلب الجزاء ولا الشكر فهو منة من الله وإلا فهو حجة.
وكل قبول في الناس وتعظيم ومحبة له اتصل به خضوع للرب وذل وانكسار ومعرفة بعيب النفس والعمل، وبذل النصيحة للخلق فهو منة، وإلا فهو حجة،
وكل بصيرة، وموعظة، وتذكير، وتعريف من تعريفات الحق إلى العبد اتصل به عبرة ومزيد في العقل ومعرفة في الإيمان فهي منة، وإلا فهي حجة.


87 - قال الحسن البصري: ما من يوم ينشق فجره إلا وينادي يا ابن آدم، أنا خلق جديد وعلى عملك شهيد، فتزود مني فإني إذا مضيت لا أعود.


88 - قال حكيم: من أمضى يوما من عمره في غير حق قضاه، أو فرض أداه، أو مجد أثله، أو حمد حصله، أو خير أسسه، أو اعلم اقتبسه، فقد عق يومه وظلم نفسه.


89 - عمارة القلب في أربعة: في العلم، والتقوى، وطاعة الله وذكره
وخرابه من الجهل والمعصية والاغترار والغفلة.


90 - قال ابن القيم رحمه الله: وعمارة الوقت الاشتغال في جميع آنائه بما يقرب إلى الله تعالى أو يعين على ذلك من مأكل ومشرب أو منكح أو منام أو راحة.
فإنه متى أخذها بنية القوة على ما يحبه الله وتجنب ما يسخطه كانت من عمارة الوقت.

*

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

*
91 - قال بعض العلماء: أغلق باب التوفيق عن الخلق من ستة أشياء:
انشغالهم بالنعمة عن شكرها.
ورغبتهم في العلم وتركهم العمل.
وإقبال الآخرة وهم معرضون عنها.
والاغترار بصحبة الصالحين وترك الاقتداء بفعالهم.
وإدبار الدنيا عنهم وهم يتبعونها.
والمسارعة إلى المعاصي والذنوب وتأخير التوبة.


92 - قال ابن القيم: إن السنة الذات تمحق البدعة ولا تقوم لها وإذا طلعت شمسها في قلب العبد قطعت من قلبه ضباب كل بدعة وأزالت ظلمة كل ضلالة.
إذ لا سلطان للظلمة مع سلطان الشمس، ولا يرى العبد الفرق بين السنة والبدعة.
ولا يعينه على الخروج من ظلمتها إلى نور السنة إلا المتابعة، والهجرة بقلبه كل وقت إلى الله بالاستعانة والإخلاص وصدق اللجاء إلى الله.


93 - الهجرة إلى رسوله بالحرص على الوصول إلى أقواله وأعماله وهديه وسنته، «فمن كانت هجرته إلى الله ورسوله فهجرته إلى الله ورسوله» ومن هاجر إلى غير ذلك فهو حظه ونصيبه من الدنيا والآخرة والله المستعان.


94 - قال يحيى بن معاذ: يخرج العارف من الدنيا ولم يقضي وطره من شيئين:
بكائه على نفسه، وثنائه على ربه.


95 - قال حكيم: للقلب ستة مواطن يجول فيها ثلاثة سافلة، وثلاثة عالية، فالسافلة: دنيا تتزين له، ونفس تحدثه، وعدو يوسوس له.
والعالية: علم يتبين له، وعقل يرشده، وإله يعبده.


96 - أشد الأعمال ثلاثة: الجود من قلضة، والورع في الخلوة، وكلام الحق عند من يرجى ويخاف.


97 - كلما قوي إخلاص دينه لله كملت عبوديته واستغناؤه عن المخلوقين.
وبكمال عبوديته لله تكمل تبرئته من الكبر والشرك.
والشرك غالب على النصارى والكبر غالب على اليهود.


98 - قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:
أعجب العجب أن تعرف الله ثم لا تحبه، وأن تسمع داعيه ثم تتأخر عن الإجابة، وأن تعرف قدر الربح في معاملته ثم تعامل غيره، وأن تعرف قدر غضبه ثم تتعرض له، وأن تذوق ألم الوحشة في معصيته، ثم لا تطلب الأنس بطاعته.
وأعجب من هذا علمك أنك لابد لك منه وأنك أحوج شيء إليه وأنت عنه معرض وفيما يبعدك عنه راغب. اه.


99 - من أهان خمسة خسر خمسة، 
من استحف العلماء خسر الدين.
ومن استخف بالأمراء خسر الدنيا.
ومن استخف بالجيران خسر المنافع.
ومن استخف بأهله خسر طيب المعيشة.


100 - من أكثر ذكر الموت وزيارة المستشفيات والمستوصفات والمقابر والمرضى استفادة عدة فوائد:
الأولى: المبادرة على التوبة.
الثانية: القناعة بالرزق اليسير.
الثالثة: النشاط في العبادة.
الرابعة: الوصية.
الخامسة: ترجيع العواري.
السادسة: أداء الحقوق التي عليه لله أو لخلق الله.
السابعة: استحلال من بينه وبينه معاملة أو مخاصمة قديمة أو حديثة من جار أو زوجة، أو معامل، أو صديق، أو شريك، أو أجير، أو نحو ذلك.

*

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

*101 - عن مالك بن أنس أنه قال: لو قيل لصفوان بن سليم غدا يوم القيامة ما قدر على أن يزيد على ما هو فيه من العبادة شيئا.

-----------
102 - قال ابن القيم: ومن تجريبات السالكين التي جربوها فألفوها صحية أن من أدمن (أي أكثر) من قول: «يا حي يا قيوم لا إله إلا أنت» أورثه ذلك حياة القلب والعقل.
وكان شيخ الإسلام شديد اللهج بها جدا، وقال لي يوما لهذين الاسمين وهما «الحي القيوم» تأثير عظيم في حياة القلب.


103 - من نتائج المعصية قلة التوفيق، وفساد الرأي، وخفاء الحق، وفساد القلب، وخمول الذكر وإضاعة الوقت، ونفرت الخلق، والوحشة مع الرب وقلة السداد وتشتيت الفكر، ومنع إجابة الدعاء، وقسوة القلب، ومحق البركة في الرزق والعمر، ولباس الذل، وضيق الصدر


104 من علامات توفيق العبد:
إذا زاد جاهه زاد تواضعه
وإذا زاد ماله زاد سخاؤه
وإذا زاد عمره زاد اجتهاده.


105 - قال علي بن أبي طالب ر: ميدانكم نفوسكم، فإن انتصرتم عليها كنتم على غيرها أقدر، وإن خذلتم فيها كنتم على غيرها أعجز، فجربوا معها الكفاح أولا.


106 -
عداتي لهم فضل علي ومنة 
فلا أذهب الرحمن عني الأعاديا
هموا بحثوا عن زلتي فاجتنبتها 
وهم نافسوني فاكتسبت المعاليا 


107 - لا خير في القول إلا مع العمل، ولا في الفقه إلا مع الورع، ولا في الصدقة إلا مع النية الخالصة.
ولا في المال إلا مع الجود فيما يرضى الله، ولا في الصدق والوعد والعهد إلا مع الوفاء.


108 - كان بعضهم إذا وافق أخاه في الله قال: نقصت الأعمار بعدك، واقتربت الآجال ما فعل جيرانك (يعني أهل القبور)، ولعل مسكنه قريب من المقبرة، قلت: وفي عصرنا من الذي فاز في الكورة؟ وما الذي ظهر في التلفاز؟


109 - 
الشكر من أعلى المقامات وهو أعلى من الصبر والخوف والزهد، وهو مقصود لنفسه ولذلك لا ينقطع في الجنة، وليس فيها خوف، ولا توبة ولا صبر، ولا زهد.
والشكر دائم في الجنة، ولذلك قال جل وعلا: [وآخر دعواهم أن الحمد لله رب العالمين]
أما كيفية شكر الله فيتم بأمور
أولا: أن يحمد الله على نعمه بلسانه ويشكره.
ثانيا: أن يعتقد أن هذه النعمة أو النعم آتيته من الله تعالى كرما منه وإحسانا.
ثالثا: أن لا يستعين بها على معاصيه، بل يطيع الله فيها.
رابعا: أن يعرف فضل الله عليه وكرمه فيستحي منه فلا يعصه، والله أعلم، وصلى الله على محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.


110 - قال سهل بن عبدالله: استجلب حلاوة الزهد بقصر الأمل، واقطع أسباب الطمع بصحة اليأس، وتعرض لرقة القلب بمجالسة أهل الذكر.
واستفتح باب الحزن بطول الفكر، وتزين لله بالصدق في كل الأحوال.
وإياك والتسويف، فإنه يغرق الهلكى، وإياك والغفلة فإن فيها سواد القلب، واستجلب زيادة النعم بعظيم الشكر.


اللهم إنا نسألك حياة طيبة، ونفسا تقية، وعيشة نقية، وميتة سوية، ومردا غير مخزي ولا فاضح.
اللهم اجعلنا من أهل الصلاح والنجاة والفلاح، ومن المؤيدين بنصرك وتأييدك ورضاك يا رب العالمين.
اللهم افتح لدعائنا باب القبول والإجابة واغفر لنا ولوالدينا وجميع المسلمين برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.


تمت بعون الله وتوفيقه 


جمع: رهام 
(منقول)*

----------

